# Rohloff leaked out all oil onto floor after oil change



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

:madmax:So I just did my first oil change on the Rohloff and followed their instructions exactly. I was questioning in my mind the wisdom of squirting oil in and sucking it out without venting the pressure inside the hub from another location, wondering what it was going to do to the seals. Oh well, Rohloff knows best... they never mentioned anything about this in the instructions. I just did it slowly and carefully and tried to allow it to equilibriate every few seconds.

I finished it and leaned my wheel up against the wall about 20 degrees off vertical. A couple minutes later I go to move it and the whole thing drained on the floor, out the seal on the chainring side!:madmax::madmax::eekster::eekster:

So now do I blow another $40 on another set of oil? Won't it happen again??!?!?!?:madman::madman:


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I should say that the sprocket was not in when this happened. Also, the oil coming out seems to have flushed the grease out from around the bearings, I can see them in there all grease-less. What type of grease do I put around the sprocket when I put it back in?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't know a thing about this hub, but give it time, someone will probably provide some support.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

The seal actually seals around the lip on the cog which is why it leaked out and why you can see the bearings. The bearings are lubricated by the hub oil. Put the cog back on and fill it up and ride away.

Why did you take the cog off when you changed the oil?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

There is probably still enough oil in the hub, about 1/2 the oil remains coating the components after you drain the hub. I typically only put half the recommended amount as the excess eventually leaks out anyways. I've had it leak out in the car when the wheel was layed down. Messy...

There is a serpintine path through the axle to relieve pressure. It's also the source of oil weeping.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

itsdoable said:


> There is probably still enough oil in the hub, about 1/2 the oil remains coating the components after you drain the hub. I typically only put half the recommended amount as the excess eventually leaks out anyways. I've had it leak out in the car when the wheel was layed down. Messy...
> 
> There is a serpintine path through the axle to relieve pressure. It's also the source of oil weeping.


+1 - you can just run the hub and if you feel any concern do your next oil change early.

A friend had a Rohloff bike built up by a LBS. They forgot to put any oil in it. She ran it that way for a good long while until the mistake was noted. Rohloff got involved and indicated that limited amount of lube in the hub when it is assembled was enough to avoid any damage. Although an oil change and proper lubrication for her hub was advised going forward.


----------

